# whats the best food for my mice to be eating??



## mousie-lover86 (Sep 20, 2011)

im new at keeping fancy mice and im feeding mine on mice pellets at the mo just out of curiosity what do u feed ur meece ?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Many breeders have their own mix of stuff that we feed our mice. They're largely seed mixes, often with a little protein supplement, like dog kibble. Personally, I use a mix originally suggested by moustress, with 8pts oat, 4pts wheat, 4pts barley, 4pts millet, and 1pt safflower seed, with a little puppy chow for pregnant, nursing, underweight, or injured mice. I get mine from the bulk bins at my local natural foods co-op, and spend far less than I did when I was feeding lab blocks (like pellets), while feeding a much higher-quality mix.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Straight grains in any combo is good; the safflower seed in small amounts is key to get shiny coats and bright eyes, and is better than peanuts, sunflower seeds or peanuts, all of which can cause allergic reactions, obesity, and may contribute to the development of tumors. I also eliminated corn from my mousies' diet, as it can spark tumors as well. That is my main reason for not using pellets; it has multiple corn based ingredients. I buy a high end brand of puppy or kitten kibble that is corn free, and is free of other ingredients bad for mousies such as tomato, usually found in the form of pomace.


----------

